# Make-up Training School



## MunawarAlam (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi,

  Can anyone advice the best Make-up training school? I was thinking to Join AFOM in London but one of my friend suggested me to go for MUD New York.

  I have been to few short training courses and I have noticed many training centre spend more time on theory rather than hands on training.

  Is anyone been to AFOM or MUD?

  looking forward for your response!!


----------

